# AR-15 Recievers



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking for a little info, I'm going to build a FDE riffle. Does anybody know the difference between the Aero, and the Anderson. They are made from the same aluminum, 7075-T6, but the anderson is about 70 dollars cheaper. I was wondering if anybody any knowledge of the difference. Thanks for any info I can get.


----------



## Clement (Aug 16, 2017)

I will vote Anderson because typically they can be had cheaper and I've had good results.

I would prefer Aero if the prices difference is negligible.

I've never use Aero lowers, but I've used their barrels, uppers, extensions, bolts and other miscellaneous parts... And I liked them all.

Id use an Anderson lpk but I didn't like the trigger as much, so I swapped out with an ALG trigger set.

https://lifeundersky.com/shooting/gun-safety/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have an Anderson lower with a PSA free-float upper that I built. It came out good and shoots straight. The trigger on the lower is made of stainless 17-4, and is actually pretty crisp. This is the first "build" I had done, and it turned out to be a good addition to my other AR's. :smt1099


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I have never used Aero so can't speak to their performance, but I have built four ARs using three Anderson Lowers and two mostly Anderson Uppers. I really like the RF85 technology of the Anderson Upper and truly believe the hype is real - it works. That said, I also have used two PSA Uppers on the other rifles with one PSA Lower and have absolutely no complaints (The PSA Lower is a blem and is set up as a pistol, 10.5 inch barrel - interestingly, I could find no flaw in the blem, and it works perfectly so far with roughly 200 rounds down range.), I just keep them well lubed and so far, not a single problem. I douse them with a liberal amount of SEAL CLP Plus (cleaner and lube) and all is well. 

I think the Anderson triggers are pretty good, nice and crisp, around 5# measured trigger pull on mine, but I did replace my favorite Anderson Lower with a Rise Armament RA-140 Super Sporting Drop In Trigger with a 3# trigger (measured) and I am very impressed with its performance. 

I think my next project will be a 300 Blackout pistol, 9.5 in. barrel, and probably will go with PSA all the way as I see no reason not to. I'm pretty happy with what I have seen in the PSA line so far and the prices are great if you buy their sale items, which I do.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Swampguy said:


> I have never used Aero so can't speak to their performance, but I have built four ARs using three Anderson Lowers and two mostly Anderson Uppers. I really like the RF85 technology of the Anderson Upper and truly believe the hype is real - it works. That said, I also have used two PSA Uppers on the other rifles with one PSA Lower and have absolutely no complaints (The PSA Lower is a blem and is set up as a pistol, 10.5 inch barrel - interestingly, I could find no flaw in the blem, and it works perfectly so far with roughly 200 rounds down range.), I just keep them well lubed and so far, not a single problem. I douse them with a liberal amount of SEAL CLP Plus (cleaner and lube) and all is well.
> 
> I think the Anderson triggers are pretty good, nice and crisp, around 5# measured trigger pull on mine, but I did replace my favorite Anderson Lower with a Rise Armament RA-140 Super Sporting Drop In Trigger with a 3# trigger (measured) and I am very impressed with its performance.
> 
> I think my next project will be a 300 Blackout pistol, 9.5 in. barrel, and probably will go with PSA all the way as I see no reason not to. I'm pretty happy with what I have seen in the PSA line so far and the prices are great if you buy their sale items, which I do.


Right!?! PSA calls them "blems", but I'll be damned if I can find much the matter with them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have also been satisfied with PSA lowers, and uppers. My grandson and I built two, a couple years ago when they ran their cheapest stripped lower for $39.95. We added Rock River National match triggers and our hand guards of choice. He added a Vortex Red Dot, and I opted for a Leupold 1-4x shotgun scope. Our goal was beer can accuracy at 100 yards, and we easily achieved that. My scoped model actually shoots MOA easily, with factory ammo and under 2MOA with military steel core surplus bullets, in a Varget hand load.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> I have also been satisfied with PSA lowers, and uppers. My grandson and I built two, a couple years ago when they ran their cheapest stripped lower for $39.95. We added Rock River National match triggers and our hand guards of choice. He added a Vortex Red Dot, and I opted for a Leupold 1-4x shotgun scope. Our goal was beer can accuracy at 100 yards, and we easily achieved that. My scoped model actually shoots MOA easily, with factory ammo and under 2MOA with military steel core surplus bullets, in a Varget hand load.


Sweet! It's funny, my two older brothers were never in the service like I was, and they have recently purchased their first AR's. They are all about the MilSurp ammo, and get all pissy when it shoots 2"-2.5" groups at 100 yards! I told em', but being older brothers, they don't want to listen to "little" brother who has his 3rd award bar on his expert badge....:smt083


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> Sweet! It's funny, my two older brothers were never in the service like I was, and they have recently purchased their first AR's. They are all about the MilSurp ammo, and get all pissy when it shoots 2"-2.5" groups at 100 yards! I told em', but being older brothers, they don't want to listen to "little" brother who has his 3rd award bar on his expert badge....:smt083


Yeah, the steel core stuff is doing pretty well at 2 MOA. I have a 1:7 barrel and shoot the 62 grain bullet over a charge of Varget that I tinkered with to get the best accuracy. I have shot some groups that were about 1 MOA, but not consistently. They would probably average about 2 MOA or more, taken all together. But it is cheap and just fine for plinking. I don't do mag dumps, but the grandson likes to shoot fast, sometimes, so they are plenty good enough for that.

I have a heavy barrel 20" that shoots consistently at 0.5 MOA, but with more expensive bullets.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bisley said:


> Yeah, the steel core stuff is doing pretty well at 2 MOA. I have a 1:7 barrel and shoot the 62 grain bullet over a charge of Varget that I tinkered with to get the best accuracy. I have shot some groups that were about 1 MOA, but not consistently. They would probably average about 2 MOA or more, taken all together. But it is cheap and just fine for plinking. I don't do mag dumps, but the grandson likes to shoot fast, sometimes, so they are plenty good enough for that.
> 
> I have a heavy barrel 20" that shoots consistently at 0.5 MOA, but with more expensive bullets.


Yeah, I tend to shoot easy as well. I baby my guns. The way I look at it is if I had to shoot them hard and fast, like in some stupid "end of days scenario", I want them to have some mileage left in them!


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Decided to go with the Aero upper and lower almost done, not in a big hurry just wanted to build one. Still need to get a set of go, and nogo guages. Once I check that it's off to the range.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me. What length is that hand guard?


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks good....l for one, would be interesting in hearing the results from the range. 

Cheers


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks. The hand guard is 15 in. over a 16 in. barrel. Got my go and nogo gauges and everything checked out there. So hopefully in the next week, I'll be able to give a range report.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Well had a chance to get it out today, not a lot of time but long enough to make sure it fires. Only got to shoot 20 rounds,and get the sights adjusted. Trying to post pics but it won't let me for some reason My first 9 rounds I did at 30 yards, then out to 75 for the rest. My last 5 were in a 3in circle. I'm sure I'll get better with some time and shooting.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's the last bunch. Frist plate is 75 yards, 2nd was 30, got them backwards.


----------

